# burton mission



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

i heard burton mission's weren't really that durable of bindings but were great overall for everything else. can someone else review them for me? thanks so much, i appreciate all the help!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

You heard wrong. They are a very nice binding. Very adjustable, responsive and comfortable. They feel similar to the Burton Custom Bindings. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

you did hear wrong, I've had the 2002 mission generals since 2002 and they have held quite nicely, I need to replace the non-ratcheted toe strap on each binding, but was from me being clumsy and stepping on the strap in cold conditions. 

Otherwise they have yet to fail me, great binding.


----------

